# Not as sexy as js's carbine...



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

..but I like it just fine. Picked it up today from the original owner, and it's just like when it left the gunshop in 1992. An unfired Colt Sporter Match HBAR, A2 upper and lower, heavy barrel, 1-in-7 twist. I haven't decided if I'm going to shoot it, or just keep it. Probably shoot it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice gun, looks like a shooter to me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking rifle. Never met a gun I wouldn't shoot. Unless I felt it was unsafe.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Shoot it. ARs are just too much fun to leave in the safe.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I like it more than js's. I'm a fan of the '16A2 type. I just hate the HBARs. They balance horribly. Been trying to replace my HBAR with a gov't profile. I'll be ordering it really soon.
I also really dislike Colts. I'd sell it if I were you and buy something better. Something without those pins and receiver block.:smt078


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> ..but I like it just fine. Picked it up today from the original owner, and it's just like when it left the gunshop in 1992. An unfired Colt Sporter Match HBAR, A2 upper and lower, heavy barrel, 1-in-7 twist. I haven't decided if I'm going to shoot it, or just keep it. Probably shoot it.


I think it looks great! :smt023 Also, it has the 1:7 twist which will allow for a heavier bullet if I'm not mistaken.... Let us know how it shoots.

Now you just need this nice little addition and you'll be all set... 










http://www.lifelibertyetc.com/product.aspx?pid=75


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

js said:


> I think it looks great! :smt023 Also, it has the 1:7 twist which will allow for a heavier bullet if I'm not mistaken.... Let us know how it shoots.
> 
> Now you just need this nice little addition and you'll be all set...


I saw that and HAD to have a T like it! Ordered it yesterday!


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice,swap the upper out for a flatop and gain some more accuracy out of it!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks right fine from here. Let us know about how it does.:smt168


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow...3 year old thread...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Wow...3 year old thread...


----------



## casinoeye702 (Sep 17, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Wow...3 year old thread...


Nice observation!
tumbleweed


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

I would keep it and shoot it.


----------

